# Adolf Hitler was a Devout Christian doing the Lord's Work



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Some people say Adolf Hitler was an atheist. They blame atheism for Hitler's philosophy and actions. But the historical record shows that Hitler believed in God and was convinced he was carrying out God's will.

Hitler was raised in a Catholic family. He went to Catholic schools and served as an altar boy in the Catholic Church. Growing up in this environment, he surely learned something of the centuries of discrimination and persecution the Church had supported against Jews in Europe.

Former Jesuit theologian Peter de Rosa describes the groundwork Catholic theology laid for Hitler and the Nazis: "[Catholicisms] disastrous theology had prepared the way for Hitler and his final solution. [The Church published] over a hundred anti-Semitic documents. Not one conciliar decree, not one papal encyclical, bull, or pastoral directive suggest that Jesus command, love your neighbor as yourself,' applied to Jews."

Not surprisingly, then, Hitler wrote in his book, Mein Kampf: ". . . I am convinced that I am acting as the agent of our Creator. By fighting off the Jews, I am doing the Lord's work." He made essentially the same claim in a speech before the Reichstag in 1938.

Hitler considered himself a Catholic until the day he died.  In 1941 he told Gerhard Engel, one of his generals: "I am now as before a Catholic and will always remain so." In fact, Hitler was never excommunicated from the Catholic Church, and Mein Kampf was not placed on the Church's Index of Forbidden Books.

As for atheism, Hitler specifically opposed it in a 1933 speech in Berlin: "We were convinced that the people need and require this faith. We have therefore undertaken the fight against the atheistic movement, and that not merely with a few theoretical declarations: we have stamped it out."

Hitler's biographer John Toland explains Catholicism's influence on the Holocaust. He says of Hitler: "Still a member in good standing of the Church of Rome despite detestation of its hierarchy, he carried within him its teaching that the Jew was the killer of god. The extermination, therefore, could be done without a twinge of conscience since he was merely acting as the avenging hand of god. . .."

Even after World War II, Catholic assistance to the Nazis continued. The Vatican aided the escape of more Nazis than any other governmental or private entity. Christopher Hitchens adds: "It was the Vatican itself, with its ability to provide passports, documents, money, and contacts, which organized the escape network and also the necessary shelter and succor at the other end." 

The Protestant influence on Nazi Germany was no better. Hitler is said to have greatly admired the German founder of Protestantism, Martin Luther. Among Luther's many denunciations of the Jews, there are such religious sentiments as: "The Jews deserve to be hanged on gallows seven times higher than ordinary thieves," and "We ought to take revenge on the Jews and kill them."

When Hitler was asked in 1933 what he planned to do about the Jews, he said he would do what Christians had been preaching for centuries. And the Nazis carried out their first large-scale pogrom of Jews in honor of Luther's birthday.

Christians constituted a wellspring of support for Hitler. Steve Allen notes that Nazi Germany in the 1930s "was the most church-affiliated nation in Europe. The German people were almost entirely Catholic and Lutheran. Despite such factors they launched the Holocaust and World War II." Charles Kimball likewise says the Holocaust "would not have happened without the active participation of, sympathetic support of, and relative indifference exhibited by large numbers of Christians."

Hitler's Christianity


----------



## eots (Dec 3, 2008)

Bush also professes to be a Christian and that he was doing gods work bombing the hell out of Afghanistan and Iraq..the reality is they are both occultist..the Bush ties to the nazi death cults is well documented..with prescot bush support of the nazis..and his sons involvement in skull and bones and the bohemian grove..


----------



## editec (Dec 3, 2008)

You don't know shit about Hitler.


----------



## eots (Dec 3, 2008)

who are you speaking to ?... sunnis title is inflammatory ..but the information in the article is not,, the nazis  did indeed operate with the Vatican's blessings


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

As the article said, Germany was the most Christian of all Europen nations before WWII

Hitler himself declaired that he was doing the "Lord's Work".

How do we know that he wasn't?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

editec said:


> You don't know shit about Hitler.


Then please enlighten me!


----------



## eots (Dec 3, 2008)

NWO-Nazi Occult Aryan Worship

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZzIYCb41Ug[/ame]

Bush Nazi Connection
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wazjA_ZVSXw]YouTube - Bush Nazi Connection[/ame]


The Order of Skull & Bones, Nazi & Bohemian Grove


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZhDPHbDnHg]YouTube - The Order of Skull & Bones, Nazi & Bohemian Grove[/ame]


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

hahahahaha!!!

I prefer to let the agnostics own Hitler.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

A popular image of the Nazis is that they were fundamentally anti-Christian while devout Christians were anti-Nazi. The truth is that German Christians supported the Nazis because they believed that Adolf Hitler was a gift to the German people from God. German Christianity was a divinely sanctioned religious movement which combined Christian doctrine and German character in a unique and desirable manner: True Christianity was German and True German-ness was Christian.

It is widely recognized that Protestants were more attracted to Nazism than Catholics. This wasn&#8217;t true everywhere in Germany, but we can&#8217;t ignore the fact that Protestants, not Catholics, produced a movement (German Christians) dedicated to blending Nazi ideology and Christian doctrine. Protestant women were especially attracted to Nazism because of its cultural conservatism and promotion of traditional female social roles. Nazism was non-denominational, but Protestants favored it.

It is widely recognized that Protestants were more attracted to Nazism than Catholics. This wasn&#8217;t true everywhere in Germany, but we can&#8217;t ignore the fact that Protestants, not Catholics, produced a movement (German Christians) dedicated to blending Nazi ideology and Christian doctrine. Protestant women were especially attracted to Nazism because of its cultural conservatism and promotion of traditional female social roles. Nazism was non-denominational, but Protestants favored it.

It is widely recognized that Protestants were more attracted to Nazism than Catholics. This wasn&#8217;t true everywhere in Germany, but we can&#8217;t ignore the fact that Protestants, not Catholics, produced a movement (German Christians) dedicated to blending Nazi ideology and Christian doctrine. Protestant women were especially attracted to Nazism because of its cultural conservatism and promotion of traditional female social roles. Nazism was non-denominational, but Protestants favored it.

Adolf Hitler: Many people pretend he wasn't a Christian. - The Skeptic Tank


----------



## eots (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> hahahahaha!!!
> 
> I prefer to let the agnostics own Hitler.



no..sorry these people..Hitlers,,Bushes..  Blairs...etc are very religious..but  Lucifer is their god...


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Not one conciliar decree, not one papal encyclical, bull, or pastoral directive suggest that Jesus command, love your neighbor as yourself,' applied to Jews."


This quite honestly might be the stupidest thing I've ever read. Jesus was a Jew you freaking ass. Hello?

But let us take this logic further. Nowhere in the bible is Islam mentioned, so Jesus certainly wasn't talking about muslims when he said "love thy neighbor." Therefore we can assume we need not love muslims and are free to vaporize them at will.

Yes, Hitler was a Christian that perverted his religion just like many muslims do currently. Blaming Jews for all the woes in the world was socially acceptable at the time but that doesn't make it RIGHT any more than pedophilia being socially acceptable among muslims doesn't mean Mohammed was RIGHT in being a pedophile.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Therefore we can assume we need not love muslims and are free to vaporize them at will.



Sounds like you missed your last rabies vacination!!!


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> This quite honestly might be the stupidest thing I've ever read. Jesus was a Jew you freaking ass. Hello?
> 
> But let us take this logic further. Nowhere in the bible is Islam mentioned, so Jesus certainly wasn't talking about muslims when he said "love thy neighbor." Therefore we can assume we need not love muslims and are free to vaporize them at will.
> 
> Yes, Hitler was a Christian that perverted his religion just like many muslims do currently. Blaming Jews for all the woes in the world was socially acceptable at the time but that doesn't make it RIGHT any more than pedophilia being socially acceptable among muslims doesn't mean Mohammed was RIGHT in being a pedophile.



Were the Catholic priests right about it?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Were the Catholic priests right about it?


Of course not. You mistake me for a bible thumper, missy. IMO all religions suck, some just suck more.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> This quite honestly might be the stupidest thing I've ever read. Jesus was a Jew you freaking ass. Hello?
> 
> But let us take this logic further. Nowhere in the bible is Islam mentioned, so Jesus certainly wasn't talking about muslims when he said "love thy neighbor." Therefore we can assume we need not love muslims and are free to vaporize them at will.
> 
> Yes, Hitler was a Christian that perverted his religion just like many muslims do currently. Blaming Jews for all the woes in the world was socially acceptable at the time but that doesn't make it RIGHT any more than pedophilia being socially acceptable among muslims doesn't mean Mohammed was RIGHT in being a pedophile.



Ravi, you are a closet lapsed Catholic bigot. Shame on you! I will ask all pit bulls to pray for/prey on you.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Of course not. You mistake me for a bible thumper, missy. IMO all religions suck, some just suck more.



They all suck equally, even your beloved Catholic Church.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> They all suck equally, even your beloved Catholic Church.


No, the muslims suck the most, then the Christian fundies, then the Catholics. I kind of like the Jewish religion though as they seem the most tolerant. Atheists are the worst.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Therefore assume you need not love atheists either and are free to vaporize them at will.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Therefore assume you need not love atheists either and are free to vaporize them at will.


IF I took the bible literally. Or thought the way SuckyMan thinks.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> This quite honestly might be the stupidest thing I've ever read. Jesus was a Jew you freaking ass. Hello?
> 
> But let us take this logic further. Nowhere in the bible is Islam mentioned, so Jesus certainly wasn't talking about muslims when he said "love thy neighbor." Therefore we can assume we need not love muslims and are free to vaporize them at will.
> 
> Yes, Hitler was a Christian that perverted his religion just like many muslims do currently. Blaming Jews for all the woes in the world was socially acceptable at the time but that doesn't make it RIGHT


Why are you jumping on me? I didn't write the piece nor was I attacking the Jews.

The OP was just covering a part of history that many people are not aware of, that Hitler was a self described Chrisstian.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Why are you jumping on me? I didn't write the piece nor was I attacking the Jews.
> 
> The OP was just covering a part of history that many people are not aware of, that Hitler was a self described Chrisstian.


I've got a feeling no one would want to jump on you, except perhaps your other closeted friends.


----------



## eots (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I've got a feeling no one would want to jump on you, except perhaps your other closeted friends.



and that would be a bad thing ....because...it would be gay..and thats..shameful...right ?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

eots said:


> and that would be a bad thing ....because...it would be gay..and thats..shameful...right ?


Not at all. It would probably do SuckyMan a world of good to come out of his closet.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I've got a feeling no one would want to jump on you, except perhaps your other closeted friends.


Why can't you just debate the issue and stop the useless personal attacks?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Why can't you just debate the issue and stop the useless personal attacks?


You started the personal attacks by pretending that I was jumping on you for writing the C&P in the OP. By your pretense you were able to avoid answering any of the points I made.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> As the article said, Germany was the most Christian of all Europen nations before WWII
> 
> Hitler himself declaired that he was doing the "Lord's Work".
> 
> How do we know that he wasn't?



True, this was the 2nd holocaust the Germans committed on the Jews! The first was back during the crusade times! The German crusades were to wipe out all non-Christian, primarily the Jews from Germany!


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

Not that anyone that thinks gassing Jews is God's work deserves serious consideration.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Some people say Adolf Hitler was an atheist. They blame atheism for Hitler's philosophy and actions. But the historical record shows that Hitler believed in God and was convinced he was carrying out God's will.
> 
> Hitler was raised in a Catholic family. He went to Catholic schools and served as an altar boy in the Catholic Church. Growing up in this environment, he surely learned something of the centuries of discrimination and persecution the Church had supported against Jews in Europe.
> 
> ...



However, Jesus didn't preach violence and hatred, yet Mohammed not only preached violence and hatred but practiced it with mass-murder, assassinations, classical antisemitism and with child molestation! He more closely resembles Hitler than anyone!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> However, Jesus didn't preach violence and hatred, yet Mohammed not only preached violence and hatred but practiced it with mass-murder, assassinations, classical antisemitism and with child molestation! He more closely resembles Hitler than anyone!


Why are you bringing Islam into this discussion?

Please try to stay on topic. Thank You


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> A popular image of the Nazis is that they were fundamentally anti-Christian while devout Christians were anti-Nazi. The truth is that German Christians supported the Nazis because they believed that Adolf Hitler was a gift to the German people from God. German Christianity was a divinely sanctioned religious movement which combined Christian doctrine and German character in a unique and desirable manner: True Christianity was German and True German-ness was Christian.
> 
> It is widely recognized that Protestants were more attracted to Nazism than Catholics. This wasnt true everywhere in Germany, but we cant ignore the fact that Protestants, not Catholics, produced a movement (German Christians) dedicated to blending Nazi ideology and Christian doctrine. Protestant women were especially attracted to Nazism because of its cultural conservatism and promotion of traditional female social roles. Nazism was non-denominational, but Protestants favored it.
> 
> ...



It is all true what you say! I won't dispute it. The Aryan Nation is run by a so-called religion Preacher who calls himself a Priest! He was on the history channel stating that History was the 2nd prophet after Jesus, or something along those lines!

But that facts remain who stopped the Nazis? The Atheist Communist regime in the USSR, the Christians from Britian, the Christians from USA? What did the Muslims do at the time? They sided and agreed with Hitler. Most Muslim nations openly helped and supported him! 

It is the Muslims of today that are preaching Hitler's rhetoric and trying to practice what he preached, not the Christians!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Why are you bringing Islam into this discussion?
> 
> Please try to stay on topic. Thank You



What is there to debate, most Christians try to say Hitler was an atheist, because they don't want him associated with their religion. But then they would be denying history! The article made a good point of that! Good job of that!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

*Adolf Hitler*, in a speech on 12 April 1922 

"My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people.

Hitler the Christian Evangelist


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> However, Jesus didn't preach violence and hatred, yet Mohammed not only preached violence and hatred but practiced it with mass-murder, assassinations, classical antisemitism and with child molestation! He more closely resembles Hitler than anyone!



well, other than any given jewish holy man from the old testament.  You really wanna point a finger at mass murder, assassinations, and child molestation with a torah chock full of that same shit, jew?  Demonizing muslims might tickle your heeb bone but it doesn't deflect the point of Hitler's christianity even if it's not posh to pick on the dogma that basically protects your little zionist golden child from becoming a jewish memory..


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> It is all true what you say! I won't dispute it. The Aryan Nation is run by a so-called religion Preacher who calls himself a Priest! He was on the history channel stating that History was the 2nd prophet after Jesus, or something along those lines!
> 
> But that facts remain who stopped the Nazis? The Atheist Communist regime in the USSR, the Christians from Britian, the Christians from USA? What did the Muslims do at the time? They sided and agreed with Hitler. Most Muslim nations openly helped and supported him!
> 
> It is the Muslims of today that are preaching Hitler's rhetoric and trying to practice what he preached, not the Christians!



oh sure.. I mean, it was ONLY the christians who thought to rid themselves of euro jews by kicking muslims in the balls long enough to deport you into the mid east!  Hell, your kind sure don't fall into a specific end times prediction, eh perfected jew?


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Some people say Adolf Hitler was an atheist. They blame atheism for Hitler's philosophy and actions. But the historical record shows that Hitler believed in God and was convinced he was carrying out God's will.
> ....



You make a very important point Sunni.  I commend you and have tried to give you some rep points for a good article.  Unfortuantely, the system does not like me trying to give you positive Rep.  It keeps on telling me that I have so spread Rep around.  Sad that. If I see articles that show some research, I will try to acknowledge them. In some cases, the system does not want me to.

A very inportant thing to remember about calling Hitler a Christian or a Catholic, and that is that the vast majority of people who claim that they are practicing (WHATEVER) are usually ignorant of the teachings of their religious organization.  They are Catholics because their mother and father were Catholics.  They are Sunnies, because that is the only show in town. They are Christians because their Great Grandfather was a ley minister in a small town in Alabama.

Most of these people do not have the slightest idea what their religion teaches.  I have asked thousands of people who claim to be "Christians" what the Plan of Salvation in Christianity is.  Well over 90 percent can not tell me, but they insist that they are Christians.  Funny that, Christianity is founded in the "Gospel" or the "Plan of Salvation."  If those people can not tell you what the Gospel is, it is obvious that they are not Christians in thought.  I strongly suspect that their "God" does not know who they are.   

Ditto Islamics. Those people who can't explain their religion just want a religion that requires a few rules to follow and no thought behind those rules.  Sounds good to me!  These people, like Mainstream Islamics or mainstream Catholics or mainstream Lutherans, do not cause any trouble in the world.  They just want to be left alone to live their lives within a culture that they are comfortable with.  It is the Radical Religious Zealots who cause all the trouble.  

Hitler was a Radical Religious Zealot for his organized "Religion of Hatred and Mysticism." 

His early fling with Catholicism was just to try to please his mother, as he was the perfect example of a "Mama's Boy" from the get go. Some of those Mama's Boys can grow up to be very evil people after the "light of their lives" (Mama) has died.  Stalin was a carbon copy. Ironic that they should both be in power at the same time in history.

That lack of true religious understanding was the case with Hitler. He was no more a Catholic than my Great Dane who pees on their bush every time we walk past the church. My Great Dane is probably better behaved. Hitler had Priests by the thousands killed.

Hitler thought he was a Catholic because his mama was one.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> IF I took the bible literally. Or thought the way SuckyMan thinks.



Do you think the Bible literally excludes Muslims when it says to love your fellowman?


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> well, other than any given jewish holy man from the old testament.  You really wanna point a finger at mass murder, assassinations, and child molestation with a torah chock full of that same shit, jew?  Demonizing muslims might tickle your heeb bone but it doesn't deflect the point of Hitler's christianity even if it's not posh to pick on the dogma that basically protects your little zionist golden child from becoming a jewish memory..



Shogun, this post is very Low IQ with no substantiation behind it.  Work on trying to prove your thesis rather than just calling this person a series of names. With a good education you will learn not to be a name caller and a hate monger as you have demonstrated above.  Work on it dude.

There is nothing in your argument that would indicate that Hitler was in any way a practictioner of Christianity as his views and practices contradicted all the basic teachings of the (then) Catholic Church.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> Shogun, this post is very Low IQ with no substantiation behind it.  Work on trying to prove your thesis rather than just calling this person a series of names. With a good education you will learn not to be a name caller and a hate monger as you have demonstrated above.  Work on it dude.
> 
> There is nothing in your argument that would indicate that Hitler was in any way a practictioner of Christianity as his views and practices contradicted all the basic teachings of the (then) Catholic Church.



are you fucking kidding me?  Do you want to see OT scripture that not only validates mass murder, rape and the rest but REQUIRES as much?  do you wanna remember what EXACTLY happened to those golden calf worshippers who moses found after his first trek up the mountain?

hey, when in doubt POST THE FUCKING PICTURE.  Enjoy the evidence, dude, and spare me your lecture on education and I'll spare you a lecture on posting unflattering pics of yourself as an avatar.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Do you think the Bible literally excludes Muslims when it says to love your fellowman?


Oh, Angie.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Do you think the Bible literally excludes Muslims when it says to love your fellowman?


 Though you question was not addressed to me, it brings up a good point.  When I post, I usually bring up the perspective of the basic Christians, simply because they can not explain themselves very well.  My own convictions are less pointed and I frequently tell my fellow "believers" that there are too many passages that may be taken as allegory or as fact, but we never know for certain what to do with them.  I don't look at Genesis as fact, but a recorded attempt to explain man's relationship with God.  Those who want to believe that Genesis is fact may do so and I will not argue with them as argumentation on a point like that is futile.  Might as well argue over the number of angels who can dance on the head of a pin.  

The Bible says that God is not willing that any shall perish (die spiritually), but that all should come to faith and obedience in Him.  

I believe that people who reach out to try to commune with God with a pure heart will always reach Him regardless of their religion and the confusion that mankind's religion brings.  

Those like Hitler, Stalin or Osama Bin Ladin who preach hatred and killing are not doing God's will and do not know Him and probably never will commune with God in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Those like Hitler, Stalin or Osama Bin Ladin who preach hatred and killing are not doing God's will and do not know Him and probably never will commune with God in any way, shape or form.*

dude, you would not know "gods will" any clearer than THEY know gods will.  YOU are convinced of your own truth just like they are.  I hate to break it to you but they say the same damn thing about you that you do about their communication with god.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Oh, Angie.



That's how you worded it. And knowing how you feel about Islam and never having heard you say anything decent about Muslims ...

I'm beginning to think Sunni is your sock puppet, programmed to make Muslims look bad.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> are you fucking kidding me?  Do you want to see OT scripture that not only validates mass murder, rape and the rest but REQUIRES as much?  do you wanna remember what EXACTLY happened to those golden calf worshippers who moses found after his first trek up the mountain?
> 
> hey, when in doubt POST THE FUCKING PICTURE.  Enjoy the evidence, dude, and spare me your lecture on education and I'll spare you a lecture on posting unflattering pics of yourself as an avatar.




Again, a ver low IQ post with no educational merit.  Man, did you ever complete elementary school?

I have pictures ov myself with Fidel Castro and Che Guevara. That does not prove that I supported them or agreed with them.  It only proves that a photographer took our photo. I was doing research on Hemingway at the time.

Old Testament?  I am a firm believer that the OT shows the evolution of a religion from very primative to moderately civilized. If you can see that, we will have found something to agree on. The OT does not teach the religion of Christ as presently taught in most of the world. Religion, like species evolves. Hopefully you will understand that some day.

I love my avatar, because it appears to consistently annoy grossly immature low IQ males.


----------



## eots (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> It is all true what you say! I won't dispute it. The Aryan Nation is run by a so-called religion Preacher who calls himself a Priest! He was on the history channel stating that History was the 2nd prophet after Jesus, or something along those lines!
> 
> But that facts remain who stopped the Nazis? The Atheist Communist regime in the USSR, the Christians from Britian, the Christians from USA? What did the Muslims do at the time? They sided and agreed with Hitler. Most Muslim nations openly helped and supported him!
> 
> It is the Muslims of today that are preaching Hitler's rhetoric and trying to practice what he preached, not the Christians!



prescot bush funded the nazis....then gave the a home after the war


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

How come so many of the usually vocal Christians on the board have now become silent?


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> well, other than any given jewish holy man from the old testament.  You really wanna point a finger at mass murder, assassinations, and child molestation with a torah chock full of that same shit, jew?  Demonizing muslims might tickle your heeb bone but it doesn't deflect the point of Hitler's christianity even if it's not posh to pick on the dogma that basically protects your little zionist golden child from becoming a jewish memory..



Hitler was a Christian not an Atheist or Muslim etc! Sunni did a great job of making that point! 

However, it should be pointed out that Christians (US & Britian) and Atheist (Stalin's Russia) defeated Hitler!


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> That's how you worded it. And knowing how you feel about Islam and never having heard you say anything decent about Muslims ...
> 
> I'm beginning to think Sunni is your sock puppet, programmed to make Muslims look bad.


You should read it again. I was basically showing how stupid Sucky's line of reasoning is.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

eots said:


> prescot bush funded the nazis....then gave the a home after the war



Some Americans still fund the Nazis, what is your point!

If you are equating Bush to a Nazi, I can't agree. He was a bad president no doubt. One of the worst of the worst! But he is no nazi!


----------



## editec (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> That's how you worded it. And knowing how you feel about Islam and never having heard you say anything decent about Muslims ...
> 
> I'm beginning to think Sunni is your sock puppet, programmed to make Muslims look bad.


 
Ya_ think?_ Me too.

I'm beginning to think that there's a couple sock puppets sent by the DNC to make Republicans look bad, as well.

They're doing a helluva job, too.


----------



## eots (Dec 3, 2008)

My point is the Bushes.. like Hitler pay lip service to Christianity..but in reality they where or  are all occultist..so referring to them as Christian is false..


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

editec said:


> Ya_ think?_ Me too.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that there's a couple sock puppets sent by the DNC to make Republicans look bad, as well.
> 
> They're doing a helluva job, too.


Wuh? You think SuckyMan is MY sock puppet? That's totally incorrect. I do agree he is probably not a muslim and is only here to make muslims look bad.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Wuh? You think SuckyMan is MY sock puppet? That's totally incorrect. I do agree he is probably not a muslim and is only here to make muslims look bad.



That goes without saying. He knew this thread would get people angry, stirred up and pissed off. He met his goal. 

He is not a muslim nor a doctor, what he is only science will tell..............


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> Hitler was a Christian not an Atheist or Muslim etc! Sunni did a great job of making that point!
> 
> However, it should be pointed out that Christians (US & Britian) and Atheist (Stalin's Russia) defeated Hitler!





sure, in a conflict that had nothing to do with muslims... yet, here you are in a thread finding a way to demonize muslims anyway..  interesting how that always seems to happen.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> Again, a ver low IQ post with no educational merit.  Man, did you ever complete elementary school?
> 
> I have pictures ov myself with Fidel Castro and Che Guevara. That does not prove that I supported them or agreed with them.  It only proves that a photographer took our photo. I was doing research on Hemingway at the time.
> 
> ...




oh, it's not that your avatar annoys anyone, dude.. If you want your pic to look like a fat chick modeling a two piece then so be it.  Clearly, you didn't get my point about how laughable it is for you to be doling out lessons on education despite all the evidence readily available of, say it with me, catholic nazis and the role of the catholic church in ww2.

Hell, pictures don't mean anything because YOU say so!




classic.  By all means, PLEASE post another batch of irony with another accusation of someone else's education, dude.  It's probably not hilarious to watch you rationalize the OT much in the same way every other dogma junkie hellbent on self righteousness will do with their holy text.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> sure, in a conflict that had nothing to do with muslims... yet, here you are in a thread finding a way to demonize muslims anyway..  interesting how that always seems to happen.



Not any different than you demoralizing Jews in every thread with your Nazi propaganda!


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> oh, it's not that your avatar annoys anyone, dude.. If you want your pic to look like a fat chick modeling a two piece then so be it.  Clearly, you didn't get my point about how laughable it is for you to be doling out lessons on education despite all the evidence readily available of, say it with me, catholic nazis and the role of the catholic church in ww2.
> 
> Hell, pictures don't mean anything because YOU say so!
> 
> ...



Always a tough guy behind your computer screen! What I saw in his avatar, was a pretty rough looking guy tha you would have probably pissed in your pants if confronted by!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> Not any different than you demoralizing Jews in every thread with your Nazi propaganda!



yea dude.. comparing two cultures that hold a similar premium on a specific ethnic heritage sure is nazi propaganda!

Hell, I almost choked soda on my monitor in the "Im the nazi" thread where you were talking about America electing a black man into office.. despite your horror at the very idea of israel doing the same with an arab muslim.  Put that on your hooked nose, buddy!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

GHook93 said:


> Always a tough guy behind your computer screen! What I saw in his avatar, was a pretty rough looking guy tha you would have probably pissed in your pants if confronted by!



Do the math on his listed ago, bukko.. looks like you miscalculated which of us would be pissing ourselves.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> oh, it's not that your avatar annoys anyone, dude.. If you want your pic to look like a fat chick modeling a two piece then so be it.  Clearly, you didn't get my point about how laughable it is for you to be doling out lessons on education despite all the evidence readily available of, say it with me, catholic nazis and the role of the catholic church in ww2.
> 
> Hell, pictures don't mean anything because YOU say so!
> 
> ...



All I know from experience is that the most immature people always resort to name calling.  All I have seen from you is name calling, name calling, and more name calling.  

Try an intellectual argument. The name calling is so base.

You are perfectly free to fantasize about my photo all you want. I do not want any homosexual love mail, though, as I am 100 percent straight.  

I take it you are a very whimpy effiminate male who probably gets turned down by all the women you have approached in life.  Look if they don't want to breed with you, it is because you never followed that Charles Atlas body building course.  Go back and work out a little, and you might impress a woman. More than likely a 300 pounder. They are usually not too picky.  Any male will do in a case like that.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

no, you are 100% geriatric and probably couldn't handle the blood pressure of an erection even if you had your nitro bottle tucked under your tongue.  BIG difference.  

And, to be honest, I don't really care what your observations have told you about name calling and intelligent posts.  The fact remains that I posted my evidence and you've yet to provide the slightest **** hair of your own.  Indeed, you must store all that irony in that fat stomach of yours if you've got enough to both scold me for talking shit while managing to talk shit a mere paragraph later.  Hell, if you ever got a liposuction not only would you be able to stock the entire state of Alaska with organic candles for a month but you'd lose any ironic thing you have to post!


As it is, I think i'll leave the chicks who cream themselves over 60 year old fat men all to you, homey.  You'd better start sweet talking the orderly because it looks like you checked out of your last piece of ass around the time glam metal passed a torch to grunge music.


----------



## glockmail (Dec 3, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> All I know from experience is that the most immature people always resort to name calling.  All I have seen from you is name calling, name calling, and more name calling.
> 
> Try an intellectual argument. The name calling is so base.
> 
> ...



Looks like you've met our resident liberal racist game boy, and have him pegged down.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Looks like you've met our resident liberal racist game boy, and have him pegged down.



funny that you'd be talking about pegging another man down, dildo lover.  I bet your favorite fake dick is wigger color too.


----------



## glockmail (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> funny that you'd be talking about pegging another man down, dildo lover.  I bet your favorite fake dick is wigger color too.


 I was referring to him figuring your small mind out, which is an easy task for anyone with double your IQ.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I was referring to him figuring your small mind out, which is an easy task for anyone with double your IQ.



of course you were, dude.  of.  course.  you.. were...


----------



## chloe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think hitler had low self esteem


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

chloe said:


> I think hitler had low self esteem


Why do you say that?


----------



## chloe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Why do you say that?




Well initially on his first try at power people shot him down, plus too the issues with his mother. Maybe rage at the father. He felt lonely and hurt and I suspect he was also fighting (internally homosexual tendencies) because of all the young gorgeous boys he recruited. Low self esteem, sadist/masochism issues.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

chloe said:


> Well initially on his first try at power people shot him down, plus too the issues with his mother. Maybe rage at the father. He felt lonely and hurt and I suspect he was also fighting (internally homosexual tendencies) because of all the young gorgeous boys he recruited. Low self esteem, sadist/masochism issues.



Failures of Abraham Lincoln  (was it also low self esteem and sadist/masochism issues?) 

Lost job, 1832 
Defeated for legislature, 1832 
Failed in business, 1833 
Elected to legislature, 1834 
Sweetheart (Ann Rutledge) died, 1835 
Had nervous breakdown, 1836 
Defeated for Speaker, 1838 
Defeated for nomination for Congress, 1843 
Elected to Congress, 1846 
Lost renomination, 1848 
Rejected for Land Officer, 1849 
Defeated for Senate, 1854 
Defeated for nomination for Vice-President, 1856 
Again defeated for Senate, 1858 
Elected President, 1860


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> Though you question was not addressed to me, it brings up a good point.
> 
> Those like Hitler, Stalin or Osama Bin Ladin who preach hatred and killing are not doing God's will and do not know Him and probably never will commune with God in any way, shape or form.



Silly, no one communes with fantasy creatures but if anyone did, I bet the first thing God would say is shut that ass Neubarth up!!!! He's not my spokesperson, no matter how saintly and holy that bum thinks he is.


----------



## chloe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Failures of Abraham Lincoln  (was it also low self esteem and sadist/masochism issues?)
> 
> Lost job, 1832
> Defeated for legislature, 1832
> ...



Its quite possible. ALthough I don't know about him hating his mother or father, still he certainly did drive his wife insane (perhaps he was a sadist under the sheets) or maybe he rejected her because of his (closet case desires) ....we can only speculate on that one.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Ravi said:


> You should read it again. I was basically showing how stupid Sucky's line of reasoning is.



oooops!! Sorry!!
I totally misread the post and I am glad you did not write what I thought you wrote. I must have just been reading scatmeow's hate talk and missed the 'If' in your post. When I saw something about vaporizing Muslims I lost my head, thinking about my Muslim friends.

I still think you are a shameless bigot though and I'm going to put Sunni to some tests to determine if he is your sock puppet. 

Sunni boy, I have some questions.

1) Do you drink Tab?


----------



## LandNeal (Dec 3, 2008)

Hitler was not a christan, he was an Odinist the Swastika is the symbol of the God of Sun, Fire, and ALL Creation, Odin. The rest of the symbols used in Nazi Germany are Ruins from the old Religion.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> oooops!! Sorry!!
> I totally misread the post and I am glad you did not write what I thought you wrote. I must have just been reading scatmeow's hate talk and missed the 'If' in your post. When I saw something about vaporizing Muslims I lost my head, thinking about my Muslim friends.
> 
> I still think you are a shameless bigot though and I'm going to put Sunni to some tests to determine if he is your sock puppet.
> ...


Tab is nasty!!!


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> no, you are 100% geriatric and probably couldn't handle the blood pressure of an erection even if you had your nitro bottle tucked under your tongue.  BIG difference.
> 
> And, to be honest, I don't really care what your observations have told you about name calling and intelligent posts.  The fact remains that I posted my evidence and you've yet to provide the slightest **** hair of your own.  Indeed, you must store all that irony in that fat stomach of yours if you've got enough to both scold me for talking shit while managing to talk shit a mere paragraph later.  Hell, if you ever got a liposuction not only would you be able to stock the entire state of Alaska with organic candles for a month but you'd lose any ironic thing you have to post!
> 
> ...



More childish nonsense from you.  Look, dude, I would be very happy to meet you any time any place if you think you are a better specimin than me.  The women all chase after me because I am still built like a Greek God, only better looking.

I have yet to see any substantive argument from you. it is obvious that you lack the capacity to put a cohesive argument together. Your initial supposition was wrong, as I pointed out.  You do not know anything about my religious convictions other than the fact that I believe in something and it relates to Christianity.  My mentioning of the Bible is done to see if there are any fools who want to disagree with it. So far no intelligent takers, just a drunken fool.

When you sober up, please offer some sort of substantive point and we will discuss it. Right now, you are obviously too intoxicated to make any sense.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 3, 2008)

chloe said:


> I think hitler had low self esteem


Chloe, you are quite right.  He was very insecure. That insecurity was so great it had him on the edge of paranoia on many occasions.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> More childish nonsense from you.  Look, dude, I would be very happy to meet you any time any place if you think you are a better specimin than me.  The women all chase after me because I am still built like a Greek God, only better looking.
> 
> I have yet to see any substantive argument from you. it is obvious that you lack the capacity to put a cohesive argument together. Your initial supposition was wrong, as I pointed out.  You do not know anything about my religious convictions other than the fact that I believe in something and it relates to Christianity.  My mentioning of the Bible is done to see if there are any fools who want to disagree with it. So far no intelligent takers, just a drunken fool.
> 
> When you sober up, please offer some sort of substantive point and we will discuss it. Right now, you are obviously too intoxicated to make any sense.



feel free to keep up the facade, dude.  Ladies may flock to you at the nursing home but you might wanna consider their limited range of options.  I get the impression that your ability to fathom a substantive argument is reflected in your personal disillusionment about your geriatric prowess.  And, as fun as kicking an old mans ass sounds I'm afraid i'll go ahead and leave you to your medication hallucinations.  greek god.  good grief.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> feel free to keep up the facade, dude.  Ladies may flock to you at the nursing home but you might wanna consider their limited range of options.  I get the impression that your ability to fathom a substantive argument is reflected in your personal disillusionment about your geriatric prowess.  And, as fun as kicking an old mans ass sounds I'm afraid i'll go ahead and leave you to your medication hallucinations.  greek god.  good grief.


You could never compare with me.  And to think that I am a writer. Your feelings of inadequacy are haunting you.  That is why you are running away.  Art thou a total wimp?  A pencil necked Geek?  A self loathing homosexual?  A psychiatric ward inmate?  I do know you need to sober up.  You simply do not make any sense as soused as you present yourself right now.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> You could never compare with me.  And to think that I am a writer. Your feelings of inadequacy are haunting you.  That is why you are running away.  Art thou a total wimp?  A pencil necked Geek?  A self loathing homosexual?  A psychiatric ward inmate?  I do know you need to sober up.  You simply do not make any sense as soused as you present yourself right now.



ahhh  stfu, already!


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Tab is nasty!!!



You pass the test. You are your own idiot.


----------



## glockmail (Dec 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> of course you were, dude.  of.  course.  you.. were...


wow. Awesome come back. Awesome.


----------

